# Pacemaker lead repositioning



## vhersey2003 (Sep 1, 2016)

I wonder if someone could give their opinion on how to code this scenario.  

This patient had an atrial lead dislodgement that was reimplanted and I coded that with 33215.  He also had replacement of a right ventricular lead so I used 33216.  He stated he removed the pacemaker and then reinserted it at the end.  Do I need to code for that also or just the repositioning and the new lead.


----------



## megg1100 (Dec 2, 2016)

*Lead Repositioning*

I think simply removing the generator & placing it back in the pocket is included in 33215. However, I would have coded for the removal of the lead that was replaced, unless it was capped.


----------

